Ask HN: Have you seen group interviews for people who want to work together? - Elof
======
par
This is something that so many dev teams have pined for. We wanted this as a
dev team so badly when we were all acquired and wanted to move on from the
acquiring company. Unfortunately in practice it's a lot harder than it looks.
Acquihire is currently the best form of 'group interview' that I know of so
far.

~~~
Elof
Yeah, I imagine it would be hard to do _unless_ the hiring org explicitely
wanted to and put effort into figuring out how to make it (outside of
acquhire). Honestly I would rather have the individuals pick the people they
want to work with over the company picking a team. Not sure about you but I've
only wanted to work with part of every team I've been on (or managed for that
matter)

------
Elof
One example and of course it's Stripe: [https://stripe.com/blog/bring-your-
own-team](https://stripe.com/blog/bring-your-own-team)

~~~
wikibob
> Update: After spending about a year on the BYOT experiment, we’ve decided to
> sunset it. In short, it didn’t work; we didn’t hire any teams as a result.

